# Datasat and Trinnov Add New Immersive Sound Functionality to Current Models (LS10 and Altitude32)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Both Datasat and Trinnov have announced firmware updates that refresh currently available audio processor models. 

Originally released in 2014, Datasat’s LS10 is beginning to show some age. Outfitted with HDMI 1.4 input/outputs, this pricey processor (originally MSRP at $15,000) only offers support of 4K video at 24p. If you’re an owner and looking to incorporate current 4K video standards into your system, then it’s likely time for a total processor upgrade. However, those owners content with legacy video standards will be pleased to know that LS10 is primed to get new legs. 

The LS10 is a 15-channel beast that offers 13.2 channel performance using both height and presence channels during playback. Upon its release, the LS10 was outfitted with standard HD Dolby and DTS codec functionality along with Auro-3D decoding and upgrading engines (available as a pricey option). Further sound enhancements include a 10-band parametric equalizer (per channel) and advanced bass management with high and low pass filters. Typically purchased through an installer, the Datasat team offers cinema-grade calibration services to take advantage of these tweaking features.

The LS10’s big brother, the flagship RS20i, was born with Dolby Atmos capability. Now, the company is bringing Atmos to the LS10 via this latest update.

"Dolby Atmos is a format of choice for many top Hollywood filmmakers. The addition of Dolby Atmos in our LS10 brings an incredibly immersive sound experience into a wide range of performance-based products," says Steve Evanitsky of Datasat Digital Entertainment.










Trinnov Audio is the second manufacturer adding new immersive sound functionality to current equipment. The French company’s Altitude32 preamp processor is entering rarefied air, becoming one of the industry’s few high-end options to feature each of the three available immersive sound codecs. At launch, the Altitude32 carried Atmos and Auro-3D on board. Owners of the preamp (who purchased the 3D decoders option) can now employ DTS-X functionality via a simple software update.

The Altitude32 is man among children in the home audio world, possessing the ability to process sound for up to 32 discrete channels. Using a specialized 3D microphone and proprietary 3D remapping technology, the processor can deliver exacting audio for an experience that truly qualifies as immersive.

Pricing for the Altitude32 can range as high as $45,000. Of course, to get actual sound from the unit you’ll need to an amp stack to power the show. That means space and funds will come in handy.

For more information, visit Datasat and Trinnov Audio on the net.

_Image Credits: Datasat and Trinnov Audio_


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

So the question is what is the biggest Atmos setup the DataSat LS10 can run. With 15 channels, it can't do 9.1.6 obviously. But can it do 9.1.4? My understanding is that the Trinnov is the only unit that can actually run anything bigger than 7.1.4, although I don't recall exactly why. I think it had something to do with hardware chip availability, which the Trinnov overcomes by being software-based.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

If memory serves correct, it's 7.1.4 Atmos...but can alternatively run two height channels...thus the 13 channel output.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

That's what I thought. I would really like to see support for 9.1.6 in semi-affordable gear soon. Or even 9.1.4 at least. I couldn't afford the LS10 regardless of how many speakers it can support for Atmos, but even if I had the money I'd have a very hard time justifying the LS10 when gear at less than 1/5 the price can do basically the same thing. And if you insist on having Dirac, 1/4 to 1/3 the price.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It's such a specialized product.... I agree with you, the cost is hard to justify even on a relatively strong budget. It's obviously aimed at super high-end customers and the expensive custom install market...


----------

